# CAD print vs Plastisol



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello All

I understand some of the benefits of CAD printing in terms of its ability to print multiple colors with minimum quantities

However, in terms of durability (in terms of washing) on 2-3 color prints and the hand on white shirts which is better: CAD or plastisol? 

Bottom line: If I was to order alot (minimum of 100) of small ( 2inch x 2inch) 2-3 color prints for white cotton what would be better quality?

what would be most appealing to buyers? 

Thank you all!


----------



## markola (Mar 26, 2014)

I would go for the plastisol every time. Only the ink with no background. Choosing between the two is design dependent really. I only use cad printed vinyl for full colour designs and short runs.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Stahls stated about 20 cents per square inch so if I have a 10 inch x 10 inch design we are looking at 100 square inches ...so a 10 x 10 design is $20.00 for full color. I think I am doing the math wrong. what do you play for a full color design about 10 inch x 10 inches? thank you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol has far more durability and on white shirts a softer hand. The Cadprint are nice for photorealistic prints but they are expensive and rated for about 60 washes.


----------

